
Why GitHub's CEO Ditched Its Divisive 'Meritocracy' Rug - jalanco
http://readwrite.com/2014/01/24/github-meritocracy-rug?utm_content=awesmsharetools-sharebuttons&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=readwr.it-twitter&awesm=readwr.it_d1Iu&utm_campaign=#awesm=~oyXm3WBtGw6xvQ
======
deletesystem32
> In theory, a meritocracy should be a good thing. It basically boils down to
> a society in which people reap the rewards of their skill and effort. But as
> countless advocates for women and minorities in the tech world have pointed
> out, meritocracies are a lot messier in real life.

Soooo these advocates don't understand the meaning of the word and are just
making up their own and somehow I'm supposed to be offended on their behalf
for their interpretation

